# Komorner Tumblers



## oneonta157 (Apr 16, 2011)

What does anyone know about komorner tumblers. Interested in the breed and wanted to learn more about them.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Try the club*

Contact the American Komorner Tumbler Club

Ted Evans

6752 Meers Porter Hill Rd.

Lawton

OK

73507

580-492-4425


----------



## oneonta157 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck to find useful information


----------

